# Plastic Sleeves



## papergirl (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm new to this forum and I'm in the process of starting up a toddler tee shirt line. We plan to launch in Sept! Anyway, I have somehow managed to work my way through this whole process pretty well, but I'm stuck trying to find a vendor for those plastic sleeve bags that tees are packaged in. Does anyone know where I can find them? Thank you!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I have one here on my desk that is printed with the t-shirts.com logo. I was planning on researching where they got their sleeves/bags from.

I think you can get lots of these type supplies at uline.com. I think they call them plastic bags.

Sometimes (if you are outsourcing a job to a screen printer), they can fold and bag the t-shirts for you.


----------



## papergirl (Jun 9, 2006)

Rodney,

Thanks - I found someone to sell me several thousand of his extras for now. It looks like I'm going to have to order in batches of 10,000 next time, though!


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

i found some flap lock bags at uline that worked really well:

http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_5550.asp?desc=Flap+Lock+Poly+Bags


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i found some flap lock bags at uline that worked really well:
> 
> http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_...Lock+Poly+Bags


That looks like the one I got from t-shirts.com. I wonder where they got theirs custom printed at.


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

oh wow, that would sure beat individually labeling each bag, like we did with our first big order!

let us know if you track it down.


----------



## Aissata (May 30, 2006)

go to clearbags.com Their prices are unbeatable!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

clearbags seems good for smaller quantities (100 pieces), but uline seems to have better pricing at the larger quantities (1000 pieces)


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

If you contact clearbags.com directly, rather than via the website, and let them know that you want to do a bulk order of say 10,000, they maybe able to negotiate the rate down. 

Some companies will negotiate and some will not but if you like their bags better it may be worth a try .


----------



## NARC72 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for those links guys, but once you get the bags where can you get them printed?


----------



## mm11981 (Jan 26, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking where did you find the toddler tee's? I am looking for some.




papergirl said:


> I'm new to this forum and I'm in the process of starting up a toddler tee shirt line. We plan to launch in Sept! Anyway, I have somehow managed to work my way through this whole process pretty well, but I'm stuck trying to find a vendor for those plastic sleeve bags that tees are packaged in. Does anyone know where I can find them? Thank you!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mm11981 said:


> If you don't mind me asking where did you find the toddler tee's? I am looking for some.


Have you tried this site: http://www.wholesalebabyblanks.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Thanks for those links guys, but once you get the bags where can you get them printed?


I haven't found a place yet that does this. If you find one, let us know


----------



## papergirl (Jun 9, 2006)

"If you don't mind me asking where did you find the toddler tee's? I am looking for some."

How many are you looking to buy? I had mine custom made since I wanted them to be a certain style, with my own label, etc. To do that you need to purchase anywhere from 1000 to 10,000.

If you want less I think you can get toddler tees from American Apparel. Also, Rabbit is a popular brand I think.


----------

